# skin care routine?



## linxy5 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone have a skin care routine for the face to have beautiful skin?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Drink lots of water everyday. I'm sure you've heard that before, but it's true. The health of your skin all depends on your diet alone as well. Greasy foods make it worse for many.

I use this product here each day, about 3-4x a day: http://www.stives.com/Facial-Products/Fresh-Skin/Invigorating-Apricot-Scrub/










It works amazing. I love it! It's helped me keep my acne under control and keep my face feeling lovely as well. It basically gets rid of blackheads and other junk on your face that can accumulate through sweat, dirt, etc., and leaves your skin very soft and healthy.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^ I used to use St. Ives and liked it enough, I don't know why I stopped. I'm still trying to find the perfect combination of products... I have too many skin issues to deal with at one time.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use Extra virgin coconut oil for everything, face wash, face/body moisturizer, makeup remover, hair mask, & cook'n with it.

If I need something heavier I'll add shea butter mixed to coconut oil.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I use Extra virgin coconut oil for everything, face wash, face/body moisturizer, makeup remover, hair mask, & cook'n with it.
> 
> If I need something heavier I'll add shea butter mixed to coconut oil.


I used to do the same but after a while the coconut oil made my skin feel even drier and I had to stop using it. Now I just use regular lotion. I still don't know what happened between the coconut oil and my skin  It smells and tastes so good


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

It all depends on your skin type. I have very sensitive, combination skin with a bit of eczema so I have to be choosey about my products unfortunately! I actually spoke to one of those cosmetics people who happened to be an esthetician so she had some pretty good tips. You could always try to ask one to get an individual consultation that is specific to your skincare. I use to use St. Ives but I was told that actually scratches my delicate skin and because of my sensitivities, I usually have to avoid products containing fragrance etc. But I do continue to use it as a body wash and body lotion :O They're Oatmeal and Shea Butter one is awesome

If you have sensitive skin like me then you can consider the following products. I use Vichy Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser every day. I try to do a clay mask twice a week that helps "bring out" the impurities. I use Marcelle's Essential Clay mask for that and then once I rinse off I use Vichy Soft Exfoliating Cream after to remove the impurities. Afterwards, I use Impruv cream since my eczema means I need tons of hydration and La Roche-Posays Effeclar Duo for pimples and clogged pores as I have oily patches too =.=' . I wish my skin wasn't so sensitive or complicated, because it really sucks having depend on more expensive skin-care brands as most lower ends tend to contain ingredients I react to. I'm sure there is probably more I could do with my skin but toners and all that stuff seems to be a lot of work...and with sensitive skin, I rather avoid using too many products actually.


----------

